# Over 40 Minimal Stimulation IVF- Success rates and clinics



## esj (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi all. I'm 43 childless and very emotional. Have had 3 prior pregnancies including a miscarriage 5 years ago with my DH who is 51. No problems to report on either side other than my low age-related AMH. A year after a failed cycle of full stimulation IVF at Guys we have decided to try again. Ovulate regularly and normal cycle. Desperately want to try with own eggs before resorting to DE. Spent the past 12 months on various natural remedies and health kicks hoping for a natural BFP but no luck. As I've read that minimal stimulation is more appropriate for older cases I am looking into options along that avenue at the moment. Looking at Create here in London or Reprofit for overseas. Would be interested to hear any recommendations for Spain too. Just wondered if anyone had any stories or advice to share on these topics? I really need some positivity to see me through.


----------



## Irongirl (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi ESJ 

i initially went to Create in St Pauls i was 44 this was in January( NOW 45). They offered me mild stimulation. Because of there errors we changed to Chelsea and westminster ACU . The Consultant there specialises in Fertility in women in the forties. I got 11 eggs on EC 5 fertilised 3 grade 2 2 grade 3 with mild stims. Unfortunately i was unsuccessful in my first attempt.

But the women that was scanned before me was 50 yrs old and she had got a BFP. 

I did have a consultation at Eugin clinic in barcelona they also have a good results for women in the forties using OE.

Im actually limited to where i can go for iVF but im happy at C&W ACU. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi esj,
Lister clinic does mild ivf as well. My first appointment is in the end of May.
I am not too keen to try OE but would not mind if they want to try.


----------



## esj (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you so much Irongirl/Lily 0750 Any information is helpful to me. It all seems such a minefield with so many clinics out there. xx


----------



## esj (Apr 9, 2014)

Irongirl, just out of interest what were the errors you refer to at Create? Thanks x


----------

